# NHS To roll out life-changing glucose monitors to all Type 1 diabetes patients



## Amity Island (Aug 2, 2022)

NHS England » NHS To roll out life-changing glucose monitors to all Type 1 diabetes patients
					

Health and high quality care for all, now and for future generations




					www.england.nhs.uk


----------



## Robin (Aug 2, 2022)

How can they have made such a glaring error in the last paragraph!!!

_'A multitude of other diabetes treatments has also been made available on the NHS such *as the Freestyle Libre which automatically balances blood sugar levels by delivering insulin directly to the bloodstream*_.'


----------



## trophywench (Aug 2, 2022)

Intriguing @Robin - when are they inserting your intravenous cannula then, cos I haven't heard anything about mine so far ......

Plus I wonder if all pharmacies know that THEY will now be responsible for future supplies of Dexcom to those who get them ....


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Aug 2, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Plus I wonder if all pharmacies know that THEY will now be responsible for future supplies of Dexcom to those who get them


Only Dexcom ONE. But yes, it'll be another line of stuff they need to worry about.


----------



## Benny G (Aug 2, 2022)

That's welcome news. Not all type 1 folks want to use CGM, but it's good to have that option.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Aug 2, 2022)

Benny G said:


> That's welcome news. Not all type 1 folks want to use CGM, but it's good to have that option.


Yes, it always felt awkward to have only Libre available so it's good that Dexcom have produced something that can match the price.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 2, 2022)

I need to keep pushing. The Diabetic Clinic have written to my GP to day I will habd a review on the next few weeks.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Aug 3, 2022)

Robin said:


> How can they have made such a glaring error in the last paragraph!!!
> 
> _'A multitude of other diabetes treatments has also been made available on the NHS such *as the Freestyle Libre which automatically balances blood sugar levels by delivering insulin directly to the bloodstream*_.'


It's now been corrected.


----------



## Robert459 (Aug 5, 2022)

Very good news, Libre made a big difference to my understanding of my BGs.  Will stick with Libre for the 14 day life


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 5, 2022)

I had a phone call from my lovely DSN yesterday to say I have the G6 and a Tslim funded by the NHS. One very happy bunny as hate my Medtronic pump.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Aug 5, 2022)

Robert459 said:


> Very good news, Libre made a big difference to my understanding of my BGs.  Will stick with Libre for the 14 day life


GlucoRx AiDEX and (later) the GlucoMen Day should also be available, though I seem to remember one or two people trying the latter and not being all that impressed. Both seem to have 14 day sensors.

I'm misremembering, people seem to have tried both. For example, https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/glucomen-day-cgm-review.97543/ and https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/glucorx-aidex-cgm.99490/

From those I think a reasonable person would prefer the GlucoMen Day (the GlucoRx AiDex didn't seem at all reliable).


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 6, 2022)

Having tried all four, my preference if all at the same price is dexcom one. Readings continuously to phone without scanning, and good reporting functionality. 

In reality, if ever I get offered anything libre/dexcom/other funded I’ll gratefully accept it.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Aug 6, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> Having tried all four, my preference if all at the same price is dexcom one. Readings continuously to phone without scanning, and good reporting functionality.


I think the other two are likely similar in that they're rtCGM and I presume they offer similar reporting.

Dexcom wins by being the big name in CGMs, I think. On the downside my phone is a non-Samsung Android phone so isn't supported.

But Libre 2 is fine for me, for the moment. I also like that it doesn't need a transmitter, so the system is a bit simpler.


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 6, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> I think the other two are likely similar in that they're rtCGM and I presume they offer similar reporting.
> 
> Dexcom wins by being the big name in CGMs, I think. On the downside my phone is a non-Samsung Android phone so isn't supported.
> 
> But Libre 2 is fine for me, for the moment. I also like that it doesn't need a transmitter, so the system is a bit simpler.


I’ve tried both the other two and just didn’t find them anywhere near as accurate as libre2 / dexcom one, which both have very good accuracy for me


----------

